# Whatcha doing for Easter?



## MissBea (Apr 7, 2007)

I overheard my mom slave telling my dad slavethe other day that Easter wasn't about bunnies....so she didn't havespecial plans for us.

Scuse me....if it isn't about bunnies - why did she make me wear an Easter bonnet?

I thought about dressing up for Easter - but I think I'm gonna wait andmake mom spring for some special parsley or something for us tocelebrate with....or maybe a grape or two. I just LOVE grapes.

So are your humans doing something special for you for Easter? 

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## DustyBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Easter not about bunnies?? Then what's with the Easter Rabbit?? Pssh... it's all about bunnies.

I don't know if my mom slave has any special plans for me, but Ioverheard her talking about possibly building me a brand new cage soon!So maybe that will be my (belated) Easter present. I'm pretty sure i'llget extra treats too. If not i'll just eat one of her shirts.


----------



## mezeta (Apr 8, 2007)

[align=left]Mummy is making me a run for thegarden wahoo, this means i can run around without having that harnesson!! Mine is going to be a belated present to because mummy gotsunburned and she seemed very annoyed and fed up so said she willfinish it for me next weekend yey:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## Popstar (Apr 8, 2007)

Guess what I got for Easter..

A bit of nada, a fair amount of zilch and a whole pile of nuthin!

Easter Bunny? HA! Mom gets a bunch of chocolate and candy and doesn'teven share. She says something about it will make me sick. She doesn'teven have the common courtesy to get me a TREAT. It's EASTER! Have someholiday spirit.

Well, I guess I am getting an Easter dinner, so I guess I have to be alittle nice to Mom. I still should have gotten more though!


----------



## Georgie (Apr 8, 2007)

mommie sez i need to wurk on my spelwing...so here's i go...

mommie builted me a bigger pway pen!! i can runs and binkies andEVERYFING! she gaved me a new fone-book too...i fink i's the luckiestbunnie in de hole wide wurld! i gots a new tube to pway in too!

i's gots to go...mi fone-book is callwing me and der's nobunnie der to answerr it!


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 10, 2007)

Well appparently we got a new brother for easteri haven't seen him though, he lives in our other bun house, that's whathuman mum says, somebody didn't want him but human mum says he islovely, and she says it is lucky he doesn't live near me because iwould want him as my boyfriend, which is true but i won't seem keen andmaybe i can get him here, i just got to find out where this otherrabbit house is now... anyone know where dorset is?


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Apr 11, 2007)

We gots lots of new chewy stuff and treats forEaster!! The slave posted some pictures in our blog foreveryone to see. She kept telling us that this was our"special day" and made us feel real important. The slave didgood this year!


----------

